

Tell HN: Posting a link that's behind a paywall (ie NYTimes) is annoying. - ceslami

Please don't post content that lives behind a paywall.
======
Fjslfj
I disagree. Some information is worth paying for. If it was voted up, others
agreed. You are always free to avoid it. How will we get high quality
investigative content if none of us wants to pay for it?

~~~
ceslami
I will agree with you, and amend my position to coincide with zeynel1.

It isn't that paywalls are bad -- good content should be paid for. I just
don't think it makes sense to submit a link to a site when only a subset of
that site's users can see it. Ruins the fun...

------
philthy
NYTimes has selective access to a lot of the front page stories, visiting
nytimes.com not logged in won't normally allow you to advance past the little
blurbs to see full articles (connection, location, time of day, visitor amount
dependent). You'll notice however Google searching the article title and then
choosing the first result will take you to the full article.

Could anyone else shed some light on this?

------
sorbus
Far more annoying, to me, is comments on articles complaining that they're
behind a paywall (especially when it's actually a registration wall). So,
while I understand that it may be frustrating to some people, please don't
post comments complaining that an article is behind a paywall.

------
matdwyer
FYI If I'm not mistaken you can link to the mobile version of the story on NYT
and it will be "free"

------
arn
NYTimes is not a paywall.

------
frankydp
Seconded

------
Khao
Amen

------
zeynel1
It would be nice if the title indicates that the article is behind a paywall.

